
German vaccine firm denies report of US takeover bid - MilnerRoute
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/03/16/german-vaccine-firm-denies-report-of-us-takeover-bid/
======
redsymbol
Here's part of my HN comment from yesterday's article about this, which I feel
is worth repeating here:

\---

An excerpt from [that previous article]:

> Welt am Sonntag also quoted an unidentified German government source as
> saying Trump was trying to secure the scientists’ work exclusively, and
> would do anything to get a vaccine for the United States, “but only for the
> United States.”

Some of the questions you want to ask when you see an article quote like this:

\- Who is this unnamed source, exactly?

\- Is the article accurately representing what they said?

\- In particular: does it accurately represent their intended meaning, in
context?

\- Does that person speak for the German government? Or is this one government
employee's opinion?

\- If a German company moves its research labs into the USA, but remains a
German company - like the article says - wouldn't that make it impossible for
them to hide the secret formula for a vaccine?

\- Why would the USA (or any country) even try to keep a vaccine formula
secret, in the face of a global pandemic like this? If you think about it, is
that comic-book-villain scenario even plausible?

~~~
downerending
The answer seems to be that it doesn't make any sense, and was in fact fake
news. As always, go to the source (when available).

